# I hate when this happens....



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2016)

That was my first attempt at a hollow form.


----------



## Wildthings (May 2, 2016)

OUCH


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2016)

That sucks Marc! Tony


----------



## CWS (May 3, 2016)

I hate to say it but if you are like me it won't be the last. Things will get better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2016)

It happens. I've made a few funnels over the years turning bowls. I'm sure you'll find a way to save it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (May 3, 2016)

Been there, done that. More than once. Seems like it wasn't quite centered and got too thin on one side. If it had been me the whole end probably would have come off, so nice job catching it before it became a missile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 3, 2016)

Time for a design change, glue another disc in that spot to create another ring, and drive on.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## chippin-in (May 3, 2016)

sorry man. that's my fear on that. I haven't tried one yet, but I am sure I will screw it up.

robert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> sorry man. that's my fear on that. I haven't tried one yet, but I am sure I will screw it up.
> 
> robert



I plan on chucking up some pine and practice quite a bit before I try anything worthwhile. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 3, 2016)

Yup, been there, done that, got the napkin rings ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 3, 2016)

Yikes! Really hate to see all that effort down the tubes! Press on! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (May 8, 2016)

Feel that-- have some around the shop as reminders/future projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (May 8, 2016)

Success! Ain't it nice! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 9, 2016)

Almost there....I need to make an opening and hollow out the top.


----------



## barry richardson (May 9, 2016)

Great save Marc! For me, making, and fixing, mistakes like that are all part of the "sausage making" the end user never the wiser

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 10, 2016)

Very nice save! Love it when you are able to find a fix or redesign on something that didn't go quite right. At least you didn't hurl it across the room killing any chance of a fix! I usually take a deep breath, walk away and get a cup of coffee or something then come back and look at what can be done. Great job bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2016)

Thanks fellas. It is a learning experience for sure. Next time, I'll practice on some cheap pine 4x4 I have hanging around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

I don't know what you did but if yoou cut off the bad part and replaced it with a new piece - the piece you picked looks like it is part of the piece on the other end. Awesome fix man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2016)

The piece I used was where I cut out the middle. It had a limb/knot in it. Didn't like the way it looked, so I put some purple heart and koa there. Then I took that cut out and turned 180 to get the angle of the knot facing to the top outside and trimmed it off.
the one that blew out was the original top....

Things I learned. 
Staining it looks like crap.
I need a better parting tool.
I need 3' of space on the right side of my lathe.
It needs to be on a stand if I want to make more hollow forms like that.
It is not easy to hollow it out.
I need more of @woodtickgreg 's tools.
Square shank tools are more stable than the round/dowel kind.
.....
That's it for now....


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The piece I used was where I cut out the middle. It had a limb/knot in it. Didn't like the way it looked, so I put some purple heart and koa there. Then I took that cut out and turned 180 to get the angle of the knot facing to the top outside and trimmed it off.
> the one that blew out was the original top....
> 
> Things I learned.
> ...



I will post a thread later that shows how I hollow vessels out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> ... I need a better parting tool ...



At the symposium I bought a new Thompson Tools parting tool, but haven't put a handle on it yet. I mostly use a Robert Sorby 2mm (or 1/16") fluted parting tool for smaller spindle work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2016)

Marc great save and it is beautiful BUT what is it?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Marc great save and it is beautiful BUT what is it?



An Urn...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2016)

Found a bullet in the cap I'm turning....


----------



## rocky1 (May 12, 2016)

You ever get the feeling that maybe you shouldn't be doing this Urn project?

You haven't by chance been hearing any strange sounds around the shop? Tools moving by themselves? Disappearing? Intermittent glitches in power tools? Lights turning off and on unexplainably? Maybe blasts of cold air when the AC isn't on?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2016)

Not yet.....hopefully not either.


----------



## rocky1 (May 12, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2016)

I ain't fraid o no ghost....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2016)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2016)

All done....I actually finished 2 weeks ago, but I forgot to update it here..


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2016)

Damn now that's a titanic save. Gorgeous!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm undecided on the looks. It seems to resemble a thermos. My SIL needs to come get it still, so we'll see if she likes it...


----------

